# 1968 GTO Performance Question



## gtovett (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 1968 GTO, motor is all stock, recently rebuilt, bored .30 over. I'm looking for a little more power from this setup. Any ideas? I dont want to supercharge or turbo it.


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Headers, heads, intake, cam, nitrous.... Options are endless...


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

cam ,carb ,headers, intake, upgrade the ignition(if it still has points)


----------



## gtovett (Jun 13, 2007)

What would you suggest for intake?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

gtovett said:


> What would you suggest for intake?


Here are several manifolds that will work on your 68, the EDL-2156 may be all that you need for mild street performance.


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Ditto on a Performer, unless you're going to upgrade the heads and cam later. Then I'd wait. 

An aluminum intake swap may get you 5hp on a stock motor. And probably take 10lbs off the front of the car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Headers, larger exhaust, MSD ignition unit will work with the factory points great and would make a diffrence you can feel, cam, high ratio rocker arms, to keep the GTO look I`d search for a Tri-power set-up for the intake.


----------



## gtovett (Jun 13, 2007)

I have HEI ignition w/an internal coil, and a holley 650cfm carburetor what should my horse power be?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can use an HEI for an MSD, as far as I know anyway. Factory rating in `68 was like 350-360HP. Carb might add a couple.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

gtovett said:


> I have HEI ignition w/an internal coil, and a holley 650cfm carburetor what should my horse power be?


You're running something less than the stock horsepower with that little carb - the stock factory Q-Jet carb was 750 cfm. Dropping down to 650 probably shaved 10-15 horse off the stock 350 horse rating. The HEI won't give you any hp advantage over a correctly set up points type system, so it's not gaining you anything other than reliability.


----------

